# Caller ID using my Voip?



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

I have looked through many of the posts for the Caller ID hacks for our Tivo's (my case Directv Tivo).

But I have been unable to confirm or deny if what I am looking for is possible? 

Question - Do any of these caller id hacks work with my voip modem over the network? Obviously the VOIP modem is already on my network and caller ID works on all the phones but I haven't found how I could use this to display it through the TIVO. Everything I have read makes it sound like you need a good old fashion modem inside your PC plus have the Tivo side hack working.

Thanks for your time and the checks in the mail. :-D


----------



## charlieg (May 31, 2002)

As long as your DTiVo is hooked up to a phone line, CID should work ... at least it does for my HDTiVo with Vonage service. You just have to configure the proper CID software pieces on your DTiVo once you've gained access to it.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

That's the deal I don't have or use a phone line. My Directv when needing to "dial-in" uses my network (software upgrade). (of course I don't or can't dial-in to DIRECTV for PPV type stuff)


----------



## jlc (Jun 18, 2002)

Markman07 said:


> Question - Do any of these caller id hacks work with my voip modem over the network? Obviously the VOIP modem is already on my network and caller ID works on all the phones but I haven't found how I could use this to display it through the TIVO. Everything I have read makes it sound like you need a good old fashion modem inside your PC plus have the Tivo side hack working.


Your VoIP hardware uses SIP over the network for telephone calls. NCID has a CID client that reads the SIP Invite packets on the LAN to display Caller ID. This feature is available when the server is running on Linux, and should run on a TiVo provided it has the Perl modules required and libpcap. So far no one has ported the perl modules.

Once you have the software, you need to test your LAN and see if the SIP packets are available on it. Most VoIP routers do not pass the packets to the LAN so in these cases you need to use a different router ahead of the VoIP router to gain access to the SIP packets. There is a tutorial on the NCID site that talks about this and gives on solution.


----------

